# Zero The Mutt



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

This was my final project for my Ceramic's Class. He was the 'large coil' project and I'm pretty proud of how he came out!



















The big part of the project was that we had to do a replica of an exsiting object. This little beauty was found on the Cracker Barrel website.








for some reason, this link is not working....*sigh*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, he's cute. I like his nose:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Waaaay Cooool!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love it!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awe thanks guys! I loved making him!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Aww he's so cute! Good job!


----------

